# Sysco Product Line Comparison



## caitlion (Nov 6, 2014)

Most of the restaurants I've worked in were more from-scratch, but always had a few Sysco items like mayo, maple syrup, etc. For those of you who use Sysco private label products more extensively, I am wondering what differences in taste and quality you've noticed between the product tiers (Imperial, Supreme, Reliance, and Classic).

(As a point of clarification on my "food writer" tag, I am a former cook, currently a bartender and student, and I write for a local bar/food blog.)


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Reliance is pure garbage. They  try and substitute their labels in all the time. because they make more on them. Their mayo Imperial they try and tell you its the same as Hellmans , believe me its a far cry from it They also have 3 different prices for every product that they have., and try  to charge you a delivery charge. BS don't pay it refuse the order.


----------



## steve west (Nov 3, 2014)

chefedb is right, Reliance is pretty abysmal in quality. On my initial walkthrough of my soon to be former job I noticed things like the Reliance mayo. I just asked, "Any reason we can't get double yolk mayo or make our own?" 

In my opinion there are better ways to save on food costs than buying subpar product. Not every restaurant should be using black trumpet mushrooms. 

I'll say this about Sysco labeled products in general: they're akin to store brand, and if we're talking freeze dried chives it's fine to go with Sysco label.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sure some Sysco products are cheaper up front., but when you figure the final yield they cost more. Example if a recipe calls for a gal. of Mayo and you use Hellmans or Kraft or Best . Its perfect if you use Reliant  you will probably need a gal and a half, and it still wont taste the same


----------

